# Ruby flavors not functioning ?



## nsayer (Sep 27, 2020)

I have my ruby default version explicitly set to 2.7 in make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ruby=2.7
```

pkg version -vIL= says:


```
ruby-2.7.1_1,1                     >   succeeds index (index has 2.6.6_1,1)
ruby27-bdb-0.6.6_8                 ?   orphaned: databases/ruby-bdb
ruby27-gems-3.0.6                  ?   orphaned: devel/ruby-gems
```

I've tried more things than I can remember to resolve this and not only does nothing work, but googling around gives me no solutions either.

WTF?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 27, 2020)

There are no flavors for lang/ruby27, databases/ruby-bdb or devel/ruby-gems. Check on Freshports by following port links, or run `make -V FLAVORS` in the corresponding port directories.


----------



## nsayer (Sep 27, 2020)

Ok. Well, how do I fix the problems in the pkg version output?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 27, 2020)

To which problems do you refer? If you mean in `ruby27-gems-3.0.6                  ?   orphaned: devel/ruby-gems` the question mark (?) that is expected. From pkg-version(8):

```
?         The installed package does    not appear in the index.  This could
         be    due to an out of date index or a package taken from a PR that
         has not yet been committed.
```

pkg-version(8) compares the ports trees INDEX* file or the repository catalogue ( pkg-update(8) ) with the installed packages and determines their version status:


```
The database of available packages    and versions to    compare    against    the
     installed packages    may be chosen by specifying one    of -P, -R or -I    or by
     setting VERSION_SOURCE in pkg.conf(5).  If    not specified then the ports
     index file    will be    used if    it exists (-I).     Otherwise, should a ports
     tree exist    that will be used to compare versions (-P).  Failing either of
     those two choices,    the repository catalogue will be used (-R).
```

`ruby27-bdb-0.6.6_8`  and `ruby27-gems-3.0.6` are not in the INDEX file or in the repository catalogue, you build them with default ruby=2.7, but the registrered packages in those databases are build with ports default ruby=2.6.

So the output of pkg-version is exactly as it should be, there is nothing to fix.


----------



## nsayer (Sep 27, 2020)

So _everyone_ who has Ruby 2.7 installed sees this? Really?


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 27, 2020)

nsayer said:


> So _everyone_ who has Ruby 2.7 installed sees this?


Not installed, but set as `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ruby=2.7` in /etc/make.conf. Any port build, deviating from the ports trees default versions, will display that output. Or ports not present in the official ports tree, expired and deleted ports, new ports for example.

Here an example for an expired and deleted, then updated port, x11-fm/tkdesk, from Thread 77096: 
	
	



```
tkdesk-2.0.2                        ?     orphaned: x11-fm/tkdesk
```


----------

